# is it really ibs-d?



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

I have ibs and suffer from daily bloating and gas, ibs attacks with cramping and the need to have a bowel movement. This need does not subside unless I completely empty my bowels. However, many times even after I'm empty, it still feels like I need to go (apparently they call that spastic colon). When I go, it's not exactly watery diarrhea (sorry to be so graphic, but I figure this is the place to be graphic, right?), its more just soft and not fully formed. Would this be considered ibs -d, even if it isn't pure diarrhea?also, has anyone else had to completely cut out salad from their diet, and eat fruits and veg very, very seldom? When I eat salad, its all gas, it's all d, and its just no fun. Fruits also give me problems.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS-D varies from near normal but soft to full water.I think loose/soft is much more common in IBS than watery based on what people say.K.


----------

